# mother - daughter duo queens photo



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

I noticed about 1 month ago that my 3 year old Carniolan breeder queen was being super-ceded. She has been a great producer of 8 or 10 nucs and probably 45 or 50 daughters. Checked today and look what I found, mother - daughter duo with daughter doing the egg laying.

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/003.jpg


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

split


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Great photo, thaanks for sharing. BTW, which is which?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Neat man!!!


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Lburou said:


> Great photo, thaanks for sharing. BTW, which is which?


Queen mother has a trace of worn blue paint


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I grafted from my best solid black carnie and many of the daughters are the black with chocolate stripes like yours is . They are amazing hybrids and are one of my favorite types for this year. It's hard to say exactly what these blends are. They have a fast build up but are not burr comb crazy in any open spot like the straight Carnies I had.
Neat photo!


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Awsom pic.


----------



## SFBee (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought a hive can have only one queen. Why these two can coexist and not kill each other?


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice picture. Not to hijack the thread but I wonder if this is a genetic trait that can be selected for? Two queens peacefully coexisting in a hive. I've seen it several times this year also.

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

According to Dr Larry Conner, About 10% of all hives winter over with mother- daughter queens! At some point, the mother usually dissapears. None the less, Great pic!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A'sPOPPY said:


> Queen mother has a trace of worn blue paint


Seeing the Thread Title, I wondered how you knew. Seeing the photo I figured out how. Nice photo. Thanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

SFBee said:


> I thought a hive can have only one queen. Why these two can coexist and not kill each other?


I don't know. But I suspect that their queen scent is identical and that the old queen's scent and pheromones waned just at the right proportions while the new queen matured so as to maintain balance.

What I wonder is, why are they so close to each other? Coincidence? Or do they stay in relative proximity all the time? What's the benefit?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't know. But I suspect that their queen scent is identical and that the old queen's scent and pheromones waned just at the right proportions while the new queen matured so as to maintain balance.
> 
> What I wonder is, why are they so close to each other? Coincidence? Or do they stay in relative proximity all the time? What's the benefit?


I wondered if their proximity contributed to nearly the same "hive scent'....?


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Saweeet pic. Pretty cool on the queen 2X.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

cool!


----------

